# Tobacco Suggestions?



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

I got a pipe from a friend of mine about 3 years ago but only smoked it once. It's an Erik Nording pipe and it's straight, are these nice pipes? 

I would really like some tobacco suggestions, maybe that's a stupid question, because there are thousands of blends, but something that won't turn me off of smoking a pipe.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

A widely available tobacco that I think is a great starting point is Dunhill 965. You'll find it at pretty much any tobacco store that sells pipe tobacco and is widely available on the web. It's a tinned mixture, so you pay a premium for that over what you would pay if you were to buy a tobacconist's house blend. I think 965 is a great starting point because 1) it's widely available 2) it's pretty darn good 3) every pipe smoker knows what it is and what it tastes like so, after you smoke it, you have a frame of reference with which other people are familiar.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

I would go for the the Aromatic ones first due to english ones being pretty strong unless you smoke cigs. I started with Cherry Vanilla, Plus they smell real good must people love to be around pipe smokers


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

I'd second the Dunhill 965 and add early morning and nightcap (all Dunhill), none of these are aromatic though. If you're looking for something sweet see if you can track down a tobacco called Bluenote (the inspiration for CAO moontrance) My :2


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm pretty sure you can get all of the above at many online retailers but two include:

http://www.paylesspipes.com/tinnedtob.html

http://www.tobaccomkt.com/mm5/


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm going to give the Dunhill a try while reading the FAQ of course.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

i'll second piperman.

aromatics are wonderful to begin with..they're very pleasing to you and everyone around you.

*chicks dig pipes*  

plus you can get them very cheaply at a local shop. 

but: if you DO choose an aromatic, it's good to stick to that one particular flavor in that particular pipe. the pipe will tend to take on the smell of the tobacco.

on the good side, this gives you a reason to start a pipe collection


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

pipe tobacoo is EXTREMELY subjective. my first 2 english blends were early morning and 965 so those are good ones to try. now for straight virginia i would suggest mcclellands 5100. it is a bulk that you can find at a good tobacconist and you can get as much or little as you want. it is mild but ages very well. virginia has a high sugar content so unlike other pipe tobaccos age has a major impact on the flavour. for a virginia/perique blend i would choose a mcclelland 2015. the perique adds the tastes of pepper and raison or fig depending on who you ask. the 2 mcclellands are mild enough to give you the chance to try those styles of tobacco cheaply. it would be really great if you had a real tobacconist in your area that has open sample tins to try.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

croatan said:


> A widely available tobacco that I think is a great starting point is Dunhill 965. You'll find it at pretty much any tobacco store that sells pipe tobacco and is widely available on the web. It's a tinned mixture, so you pay a premium for that over what you would pay if you were to buy a tobacconist's house blend. I think 965 is a great starting point because 1) it's widely available 2) it's pretty darn good 3) every pipe smoker knows what it is and what it tastes like so, after you smoke it, you have a frame of reference with which other people are familiar.


Looks like JR Cigars has Dunhill tins for $4.75 each, which is a good price according to my quick search. May have to try it...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

ok, just ordered a few tins. Hope this doesn't open up too much of a slope on the other side...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

That's a good price on Dunhill tins. Let us know what you think.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

croatan said:


> That's a good price on Dunhill tins. Let us know what you think.


Will do. Yet another package to anxiously wait for


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Will do. Yet another package to anxiously wait for


testing quote tag, ignore this...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

croatan said:


> A widely available tobacco that I think is a great starting point is Dunhill 965.


Tried this today... It was pretty good I guess. I'll be able to tell better once I've had a few more...
Sure is different from a cigar


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Tried this today... It was pretty good I guess. I'll be able to tell better once I've had a few more...
> Sure is different from a cigar


 umm...yeah.

Tell me what you thought of that and then shoot me a PM with your address. I'll send you some different tobaccos to try.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

croatan said:


> umm...yeah.
> 
> Tell me what you thought of that and then shoot me a PM with your address. I'll send you some different tobaccos to try.


It's mainly that I haven't smoked a pipe in so long that I really have nothing to compare it to. It was good. I found that the flavor varied substantially with how hot it was burning (which wasn't terribly consistent, probably my fault). The only other two I ordered to compare it to are Nightcap and McClelland Bombay Extra.
As my uncle pointed out, I should try something that doesn't have Latakia in it...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mmblz said:


> It's mainly that I haven't smoked a pipe in so long that I really have nothing to compare it to. It was good. I found that the flavor varied substantially with how hot it was burning (which wasn't terribly consistent, probably my fault). The only other two I ordered to compare it to are Nightcap and McClelland Bombay Extra.
> As my uncle pointed out, I should try something that doesn't have Latakia in it...


 I'm a big latakia fan, but I'll make sure to include some non-latakias in your package. Have you tried Nightcap yet?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

croatan said:


> I'm a big latakia fan, but I'll make sure to include some non-latakias in your package. Have you tried Nightcap yet?


May try that tonight... (not that I really buy the time of day thing  )


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

croatan said:


> Have you tried Nightcap yet?


I think I liked Nightcap better than 965, though I'm having a hard time attempting to describe why. It just seemed more straightforward. 965 seemed sweet but in a sort of strange way. Nightcap wasn't as sweet and was a bit more peppery...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Excellent thread. Has anyone tried McClelland Dark Star? Got a bowl of that going now. A nice sweetness to this and a pleasant aroma..


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I've been breaking in a Savinelli pipe this week, smoked some nightcap tonight watching the sun set. Quite different than a cigar ... but the first thing I ever smoked was a pipe loaded with Borkum Riff Whiskey so its almost like I'm with an old friend. 

Aged tobacco, tobacco which is no longer manufactured, online orders from Europe .... its almost the same addiction, expect with pipes you get cool toys (the pipes). 

Carry on...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I've been breaking in a Savinelli pipe this week, smoked some nightcap tonight watching the sun set. Quite different than a cigar ... but the first thing I ever smoked was a pipe loaded with Borkum Riff Whiskey so its almost like I'm with an old friend.
> 
> Aged tobacco, tobacco which is no longer manufactured, online orders from Europe .... its almost the same addiction, expect with pipes you get cool toys (the pipes).
> 
> Carry on...


 I'm smoking a Savinelli right now as well. Grabbed a Virginia that I hadn't tried in a while--fairly mild but very tasty.


----------



## call-of-the-weird (Jun 4, 2008)

Personally I would recommend McBarens Vanilla Creme. Lovely smoke. Also Erinmore Mixture, hard to beat...

I have heard a lot of people on youtube talking about berry cobbler. I believe JM Boswell sells this tobacco.

For further info on good tobaccos I recommend checking out Dubinthedam videos on youtube. He has some great vids on tobaccos and pipes.

Also labsix on youtube will provide you with a wealth of info regarding tobacco and pipes. In fact I think he is starting out a new channel on youtube specifically for pipe smoking. It will be educational, you cant go wrong really if you check out these guys on youtube! :tu


----------

